# USS Pittsburgh CA-72



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

This is the Trumpeter 1/700 scale model of the USS Pittsburgh, CA-72, a WWII Baltimore-class heavy cruiser. I enhanced the model with the Tom's Modelworks PE set for the railings, radars, catapults, and crane. 

I used the 40mm and 20mm guns from the kit. The 40s look pretty good, the 20s, less so. Eventually I'll get comfortable enough with the PE to use that for my 20 mm guns.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nice job. I really like how you display your ships "at sea."

Sean


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

You have done a beautiful job on her Paul...Cheers Mark:wave:


----------



## HAL9000 (Apr 15, 2010)

One day I'm going to have to try that water technique. Very convincing. And great job!


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Very Nice! The camo looks great. The base is also excellent.


----------

